# Balmoral Fri 20 Oct



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

If anyone is keen I am looking at a having a fish from about 9.30 am onwards on Friday 20 Oct from Balmoral beach( I have to drop the kids off at school beforehand thus the late start ?)
Cheers
Devo


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry- I have to cancel my fishing trip tomorrow but I am looking to get out either next monday or friday if any-one is keen ? (i am a complete novice still so be prepared for loads of questions if you can make it)
thanks guys (and gals)
devo


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Mark,

Been trying to send a pm to you but doesn't appear to be working. Can you pm me and we can sort out a plan for next Monday.


----------

